# Ecoboost V-6 Twin Turbo Charged Engine in the 150



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thought I'd start this thread for others in our biz, that drive alot on the city roadways, and are looking to save some money on gas. I traded in my V-8 150. City you can expect to get about 17 miles per gallon plus, depending on your driving. 

Probably about 21+ on the highway. I figure I'm saving maybe about 1/3 the gas per year now and it's got more power and acceleration. Towing capacity is still the same as well. Just an overall great truck to have to use for both work, carrying equipment and ladders and saving on fuel costs.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I hear ya Mitch. I traded in my E250 for this to save on gas. :whistling2:


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Its not really a "Twin" turbo. Its a small and large turbo, working at low and high RPM's so there's no "turbo lag" Ford has some really great motors out there. My first experience with the Eco-Boost engine was when my neighbor brought home a Taurus SHO maybe 6 years ago that he was doing design work on. He took me for a ride, and the power it has is pretty unreal for a V6, it'll stick you to the seat no problem  In the past if someone ever said "I just bought a Taurus" they may as well have said "I gave up on life". 

Ford has some really impressive stuff that'll be coming out in the next 5-7 years.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

ecoboost V-6's have the highest tow capacity for trucks of it's class. Good choice! When I get a new truck it will be the ecoboost Eff Juan fiddy..


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I think the eco boost is great technology. A friend just bought a 2011 this summer, nice truck. 

Screw the big V8...nice choice.


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Its not really a "Twin" turbo. Its a small and large turbo, working at low and high RPM's so there's no "turbo lag" Ford has some really great motors out there. My first experience with the Eco-Boost engine was when my neighbor brought home a Taurus SHO maybe 6 years ago that he was doing design work on. He took me for a ride, and the power it has is pretty unreal for a V6, it'll stick you to the seat no problem  In the past if someone ever said "I just bought a Taurus" they may as well have said "I gave up on life".
> 
> Ford has some really impressive stuff that'll be coming out in the next 5-7 years.


Yeah, the acceleration is crazy, especially in a truck. It's more weight than the Taurus but, it's still got it. I know quite a few Ford Engineers too, and yeah they are literally far ahead of the other automakers. Amazing what they've done and whats coming.. Those ecoboost engines ought to be in every truck in my opinion. I test drove and was sold.


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Checking the towing capacity now on google.


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

The towin capacity is the same, wish they used a different name than ecoboost... It turned me off at first til I learned about it and drove it. It's really the next generation of engines with more power, and 33-50% better gas mileage! Nobody comes close to it.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

What about turbo diesels they dont seem to be popular in the US but its all we use in Australia.We have v8 turbo diesels in Aus. that have nearly 50% more torque than the ford ecoboost with lower fuel consumption.


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

mike75 said:


> What about turbo diesels they dont seem to be popular in the US but its all we use in Australia.We have v8 turbo diesels in Aus. that have nearly 50% more torque than the ford ecoboost with lower fuel consumption.


I'm aware diesel is further ahead in the rest of the west, but here for some reason it's not gaining. Maybe someone else can answer that? Good point.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

congrats on the truck mitch !! .............now......pics or didnt happen lol


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> congrats on the truck mitch !! .............now......pics or didnt happen lol


lol okay, how do I post pics in this new forum and will do it!

I have pics on my iphone will post if someone give exact directions


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Florida1 said:


> lol okay, how do I post pics in this new forum and will do it!
> 
> I have pics on my iphone will post if someone give exact directions


Got the Paint Talk app?


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Got the Paint Talk app?


Okay, i will download that.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Florida1 said:


> I'm aware diesel is further ahead in the rest of the west, but here for some reason it's not gaining. Maybe someone else can answer that? Good point.


Diesel's name got ruined in the 70's and 80's. They were terrible here in the States so many people got turned off. Unleaded fuel is king here, so until the consumer start demanding something else, regular gas combustion engines is what they'll keep making. The US makes the best gasoline engines in the world, Europe leads the world with diesel engines, they make the best ones. 

Ive heard Ford is planning a Turbo diesel Focus or Fusion or both in the future to compete with VW's TDI lineup.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Diesel's name got ruined in the 70's and 80's. They were terrible here in the States so many people got turned off. Unleaded fuel is king here, so until the consumer start demanding something else, regular gas combustion engines is what they'll keep making. The US makes the best gasoline engines in the world, Europe leads the world with diesel engines, they make the best ones.
> 
> Ive heard Ford is planning a Turbo diesel Focus or Fusion or both in the future to compete with VW's TDI lineup.



All through Asia they have lots of these smaller diesels in Toyota 4runners, Nissans etc....(other names though)...I hope they catch on here.


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

Paint and Hammer said:


> All through Asia they have lots of these smaller diesels in Toyota 4runners, Nissans etc....(other names though)...I hope they catch on here.


Thats true i in Australia have a Toyota Hilux (smaller version of Tundra) for work,which i use for fishing and shooting which allways consists of towing a boat or towing quads/bikes.Mine has a 3litre turbo diesel with an auto which tows anything effortlessly and still sit on 110 km/h (70miles/h) and get 10km/litre (40km/gallon).


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Florida1 said:


> and yeah they are literally far ahead of the other automakers.


I find this statement hilarious. The auto industry is bleeding every cent possible from us before they are willing to take a micro step in advancement. Unless we are talking super cars it is a stagnant industry imo. 


Where are the pics?


----------



## mike75 (Dec 19, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Diesel's name got ruined in the 70's and 80's. They were terrible here in the States so many people got turned off. Unleaded fuel is king here, so until the consumer start demanding something else, regular gas combustion engines is what they'll keep making. The US makes the best gasoline engines in the world, Europe leads the world with diesel engines, they make the best ones.
> 
> Ive heard Ford is planning a Turbo diesel Focus or Fusion or both in the future to compete with VW's TDI lineup.


You just have to look at the truck and heavy machinery industry nothing but diesel.What about the Chev Duramax and Ford powerstroke they would be popular and economical option.But you do have to factor in our fuel costs in Aus. we pay $1.35/litre for unleaded and the same for diesel which gets about 50% more distance/litre .Diesel engines seem to last longer aswell.


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I find this statement hilarious. The auto industry is bleeding every cent possible from us before they are willing to take a micro step in advancement. Unless we are talking super cars it is a stagnant industry imo.
> 
> 
> Where are the pics?


Yeah you make a good point, these automakers have their hands tied behind their backs, the current innovations are crazy compaed to what they could be in reality.

Anyways, I've downloaded the app on my itunes on the computer, yet my phone isn't recognizing it. I'm getting a bit curious on what the problem is. %^#%#%$#%#


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Florida1 said:


> Anyways, I've downloaded the app on my itunes on the computer, yet my phone isn't recognizing it. I'm getting a bit curious on what the problem is. %^#%#%$#%#


You loaded the app on your computer?

Just hit the app on your iphone and put it on your phone.


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello testing


----------



## Florida1 (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's my bitch


----------

